# re- Nazarite



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

I heard someone claim Jesus was a Nazerite. I dont see how this could be. Nazerites cannot touch a dead body. 

Jesus did this when he raised the dead. If he were a Nazerite, then he broke his own vow when he raised the dead.

the Nazerite vow.
Numbers 6
2&quot;Speak to the children of Israel, and say to them: &quot;When either a man or woman consecrates an offering to take the vow of a Nazirite, to separate himself to the LORD, 3he shall separate himself from wine and similar drink; he shall drink neither vinegar made from wine nor vinegar made from similar drink; neither shall he drink any grape juice, nor eat fresh grapes or raisins. 4All the days of his separation he shall eat nothing that is produced by the grapevine, from seed to skin. 
5&quot;All the days of the vow of his separation no razor shall come upon his head; until the days are fulfilled for which he separated himself to the LORD, he shall be holy. Then he shall let the locks of the hair of his head grow. 6All the days that he separates himself to the LORD he shall not go near a dead body.

Kind of conflicts with Mark 5:41
&quot;And He took the damsel by the hand, and said unto her, Talitha cumi; which is, being interpreted, Damsel, I say unto thee, arise.&quot;

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

A person could take a Nazarite vow at any time in their life and it did not have to be a &quot;permanent&quot; vow. So IF (and I really mean IF, since there is no Biblical evidence that Jesus ever took such a vow) it would have been after these miracles occured.

Some think that He did take this vow and that is why He did not drink of the cup at the last Passover with His disciples. But there is no textual evidence that there was any kind of vow behind His action.

Phillip


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:547d2c7ee1][i:547d2c7ee1]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:547d2c7ee1]
A person could take a Nazarite vow at any time in their life and it did not have to be a &quot;permanent&quot; vow. So IF (and I really mean IF, since there is no Biblical evidence that Jesus ever took such a vow) it would have been after these miracles occured.

Some think that He did take this vow and that is why He did not drink of the cup at the last Passover with His disciples. But there is no textual evidence that there was any kind of vow behind His action.

Phillip [/quote:547d2c7ee1]

Phillip,
You make mention of &quot;some&quot;. Can you provide any significant men of faith who held to this view? There are none that I know of............


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

I have also seen this used as a justification for hippies, er I mean men, to have long hair.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

I do not hold the view and actually have only heard it espoused HERE on the PB. Before that I had never heard that Jesus took such a vow and I still think there is no evidence Scripturally to say that He did!

Jesus was a Nazarene (from Nazareth), not a Nazarite.

Phillip


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:e954fd2387][i:e954fd2387]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:e954fd2387]
I do not hold the view and actually have only heard it espoused HERE on the PB. Before that I had never heard that Jesus took such a vow and I still think there is no evidence Scripturally to say that He did!

Jesus was a Nazarene (from Nazareth), not a Nazarite.

Phillip [/quote:e954fd2387]

I think Paul was pokin fun at ya. I dont think he really thought you beleived in this unbiblical assumption about our Lord.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah....but I answered Scott to as to who the &quot;some&quot; were who held the view!

Paul likes to poke, apparently. Imagine that!

Phillip


----------



## Gregg (Apr 8, 2004)

A small crowd of Bouncies protesting against Paul for his poking.




[Edited on 4-8-2004 by Gregg]


----------

